# Possible to extend clubs?



## redcoat (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey guys,

Im 6'5 and have a problem finding clubs that are long enough (and of course at a good price) for me to have a proper full swing.

Are there any 'extention' kits where I can extend the length of my shaft. Or am I going to have to buy entire new shafts. I'm looking for a cheap way to do this.

Thanks


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

redcoat said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im 6'5 and have a problem finding clubs that are long enough (and of course at a good price) for me to have a proper full swing.
> 
> ...


You can purchase extensions for your shafts. The ones I have seen are made from aluminum, so they would not add much swingweight.
Or you can reshaft with new shafts. Much more costly though. Best bet, find a certifed club fitter/builder and have him/her work with you to ensure the proper shaft length for your swing.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

If you are prepared to spend money why not get custom fitted


----------



## JPsuff (Jan 9, 2007)

. 

Redcoat,

There are indeed shaft extension kits available and the materials vary from aluminum to graphite and even wood. You can even use a piece of an old shaft by finding a section which fits snugly in the butt-end of the shaft.

These extenders are OK if you're only looking to extend your shaft length by about an inch or so. I have altered driver shaft length with these with no ill-effects.
If you need to go longer, then the extenders can affect shaft characteristics.
As Glofbum pointed out, your swingweights will be altered as well. If you're into doing this yourself, it's relatively easy but your swingweight will increase somewhat and this may require a bit of backweighting, (adding weight to the butt-end of the shaft), to adjust it back to your specs.

If you know what shaft length you should be using, you can set these up accordingly. You may, because of the longer shafts, need to alter your lie angles as well.

I suggest first going to a clubfitter and find out what configuration fits you first. If it's a minor length adjustment, (less than an inch), then doing it yourself might be the way to go. But if a properly fitted shaft will also invlove lie adjustments and significant swingweight adjustments, then I'd bite the bullet and go for a full fitting and shafting by a clubfitter.



-JP




.


----------

